# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  وَهـَ نْحْنُ عّلىٌ مَشآرِفْ دْخُولّ شِتَآءْ أخر .. ’ !‏

## ليلاس

*مسساء الخيير .."*














*ذآتَ شِتَآءْ كَتَبْتُ لَهّآ :-

- بَردآنْ
وَ
- تَعبآنْ 
وَ
- خآيفَ
وَ
- مّشتآقٌ لكَ 

وَ
أنْتيٌ ؟ 

وَهـَ نْحْنُ عّلىٌ مَشآرِفْ دْخُولّ شِتَآءْ أخر .. ’ !

وَلمْ تُجِيّبْ حَتىٌ آلأنْ .. !
*

----------


## ليلاس

**

*آلبردْ مّآهّوَ رجَفة يَدْيَنْ وَعظَآمّ ؛ ..
آلبردْ بردْ .. آلـروَحّ إذآ غَـآبَ غَآليَكٌ " ,*






**

*يَجوَلّ آلحَزنْ فيٌ ضَلوَعيّ 
بَردْتَ وَ ذآبَ فينْيٌ آلعظَمّ ، 
................ كَثيَر مّنْ آلحَطبَ حَوَليٌ 
................ وَعنْدْكٌ أنْكَسَر فآسيٌ ..!*






**


*ضمّنْيٌ ؛ .. بِ آلحضَنْ عّنْ بَردْ آلشُتآءَ
وَ دْفنْيٌ لآ صآرتَ آلدْنْيآ | جَليَدْ*






**

*لآترتبكٌ إنْ كَآنْ ضَمّيتكٌ عّلىٌ غفلهّ . . !
حنْآ بِ فصَلّ آلشٌتآءَ ,.. وَ آلنْآسَ بردْآنهّ*







**

*أحُبكٌ | .. وَ آلشٌتآءٌ توّهّ عّلىٌ’ , آلأبّوآبَ* 







**

*يَآ سيَدْيَ ,’ بَردْ آلشٌتآ جآيَ
وَ آلليَلّ جآمّدْ مّآ يَليَنْ .,
ضيَعتَ | .. بِ آلعتَمة خطَآيَ* 






**

*آلجَوَ غّآيمّ ..| 
وَ آلمطَر بَللّ آلكَمّ 
وَ آلطَير جنْحآنْهّ تَثـنْتَ مّنْ آلبَردْ 
بَردْ ( آلمّشٌـآعَر ) 
وَ آلأحآسَيسَ وَ آلدْمّ 
يَفوَقٌ بَردْ " طَريفَ " فيٌ حَزهّ آلبَردْ ! !*







**

*آلبردْ قَآسَيٌ : .., 
وَ آلشٌتّآءَ يسَألّ عّلىٌ شٌوَفكٌ ؟!
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . مّتىٌ ؟*






**

*- آلشّتآءَ 
مّوَسَمّ حنْينْ وَ شٌوَقٌ 
موَّسَمّ عـوَآطفَ جَآرفَهّ . . !*






**

*هّذآ , آلشّتآءَ بآردْ 
وَ أنآ تَعبتَ .. / أدْوَر لي ّ دْفآ 
كَلّ آلشٌوَآرعّ [ أرصَفَهّ ] مّريتَهآ أطَلبَ ,’ وَ نْيسَ* 


*تحياتي للجميع .."*

----------

هدوء الغرام (03-10-2011)

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*روووووووووووووووووووعة بخيال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مسجآت رقيقة وروعه*
*تسلميين ليلاس ع النقل الحسآاس*
*لاعدم من هيكك آختيار*
*ودي لكِ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مره حلوين ...

يسلموو*

----------


## ليلاس

> *روووووووووووووووووووعة بخيال*



 
*الروووووووعهـ هالتوااجد ..*

*منورة..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *مسجآت رقيقة وروعه*
> *تسلميين ليلاس ع النقل الحسآاس*
> *لاعدم من هيكك آختيار*
> *ودي لكِ..*



*الله يسسلمك حبيبتي ..*

*الروووعهـ هالطلة ..*

*منورة..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *مره حلوين ...*
> 
> *يسلموو*



 
*الله يسسلمك حبوبه..*

*الأحلى مرورك .."*

*منورة..}*

----------

